# 700 Acre Club In Stewart County Looking For Members



## Brooks6 (Jan 19, 2016)

We have 700 acres in Stewart County near Louvale. We have 10-11 members. Dues covers 12-14 food plots to be planted. We have a nice camp area with a port-o-potty. The land has large hardwood bottoms with pine flats on the high ground. Property is very secluded and accessible with a two wheel drive. Dues will be $675 and does not include turkey rights. Text 706-573-3061 if interested.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Pics, rules?


----------



## Brooks6 (Jan 19, 2016)

See last sentence.


----------



## Brooks6 (Feb 14, 2016)

I should probably add that the road entering the property is a typical dirt road used for logging. It has some small terraces, a couple small wet spots that have a gravel base. I've never had to use four wheel drive to get up the road. It was a hang up for one guy, so to save you the time if you can't drive 1/4 mile up a logging road that is gravel and sand... Probably not the club for you.


----------



## ruvig8r (Feb 24, 2016)

Do you have a camp with water and electric where i could leave a camper year round?  What is your policy on guests, immediate family members?


----------



## Brooks6 (May 4, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Brooks6 (May 17, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Brooks6 (Jun 19, 2016)

Bump


----------



## mainframe142 (Jun 19, 2016)

What's up with the turkey rights ?


----------



## Brooks6 (Jul 4, 2016)

Turkey rights aren't available... Just how it is. Club is a deer and hog club.


----------



## Brooks6 (Aug 13, 2016)

Still need 1 member.


----------



## cr0ck1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Please email me info
Beaglerbassfishing@gmail.com

Thank you!!


----------



## Brooks6 (Aug 29, 2016)

Still need 1.


----------

